# New to the "Meat Market"



## FlipFlopFarmer (Jun 23, 2013)

Hello all,
This is my first post here and I need help! While I've raised Boers for a couple of years now, they have not been for meat. We deal with ABGA registered animals that we sell to breeders. Anyway, we do have some commercial girls, and I want to sell their bucklings for meat, as they are unregisterable. Question.......we feed a medicated feed. Is that safe when eating the animal?? That may be a dumb question, but it's one I don't know the answer to and Google has not helped me. LOL!  

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

What is the medication in the feed? I know Rumensin (Monensin) is approved for goats intended for meat with no withdrawal time.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

We also use feed with Monensin. There is no warning label so I assume the meat is fine.
And welcome to TGS!


----------



## FlipFlopFarmer (Jun 23, 2013)

Tenacross said:


> What is the medication in the feed? I know Rumensin (Monensin) is approved for goats intended for meat with no withdrawal time.


It's Deccox.


----------



## FlipFlopFarmer (Jun 23, 2013)

Actually just found that it has zero days withdrawal time for meat. Of course, AFTER I post the question. LOL! 

Thanks for the welcome and thanks for the help!


----------

